
Steam Direct: $100 to publish to Steam - aschearer
https://www.polygon.com/2017/6/2/15729276/steam-direct-fee-valve
======
Nzen
tl;dr Valve is replacing the greenlight system with a per title fee.
Supplement above with
[http://steamcommunity.com/greenlight/discussions/18446744073...](http://steamcommunity.com/greenlight/discussions/18446744073709551615/133256758580075301/)
for details on how they'll handle games in during the interim.

